# Can palm oil go bad?



## lisa823 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have some solid palm oil that I ordered 4 years ago and never opened.  Can this go bad?  I also have some lye that I ordered around the same time.  I ordered these before my daughter was born and, well, 4 years later I am ready to start making soap again.  

Thanks!

Lisa


----------



## tespring (Jan 14, 2011)

"Vegetable oils such as peanut, palm, rice bran, corn, and coconut oil can keep for a year sealed, and six months after opening."

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-she ... of-oil.htm


----------



## ewenique (Jan 15, 2011)

I have palm oil that is well over a year old and have been soaping it with no problems.  If it were rancid, it would smell, I would think.


----------



## Healinya (Jan 15, 2011)

If it doesn't smell once you open it, I suggest using it up quickly. Save some of the oil tho just to see if it starts stinking after a couple months. Adding a little vitamin e to the soap never hurt anyone.


----------



## Sauron (Jan 23, 2011)

generally,it will finally go bad after 5 years.....


----------



## eloy (Feb 6, 2022)

Is there any test you can do to determine if it has gone bad?? I undestand that shelf life is relevant to the storage. ie no sun, and low temp.


----------

